# GOLD FILLED JEWELRY HOME REFINE



## DN1970 (Aug 23, 2013)

My first attempt at Gold filled jewelry has been unsuccessful. Using about 200 grams of gold filled, I decided to us the AP method of refining (cheaper and less hazard). I used Muriatic Acid (HCL) from a local hardware store mixed with Hydrogen Peroxide at a 3:1 ratio (3 parts HCl to 1 Peroxide). It has been soaking for 3 weeks now. I Will this just etch the gold? What metals will dissolve? I was under the impression that if solution was left long enough, all metals would dissolve. I am thinking of dropping some nitric acid in the mix? Any ideas?


----------



## rickbb (Aug 23, 2013)

The AP process is specifically designed for gold plated copper, primarily from electronic scrap. It's not really a good solution for gold filled jewelry.

Search the forum for the proper method to use on gold filled items.


----------



## Geo (Aug 23, 2013)

cut the GF into small pieces and incinerate (bring to a dull red heat). did you add an air supply, like an aquarium pump? did you heat at all? try it again with an air supply. if you use air, theres no need to heat but it will make the reaction go faster.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 23, 2013)

DN1970 said:


> My first attempt at Gold filled jewelry has been unsuccessful. Using about 200 grams of gold filled, I decided to us the AP method of refining (cheaper and less hazard). I used Muriatic Acid (HCL) from a local hardware store mixed with Hydrogen Peroxide at a 3:1 ratio (3 parts HCl to 1 Peroxide). It has been soaking for 3 weeks now. I Will this just etch the gold? What metals will dissolve? I was under the impression that if solution was left long enough, all metals would dissolve. I am thinking of dropping some nitric acid in the mix? Any ideas?


My first idea is to suggest a book that is highly recommended on this forum. You can find a printer friendly version in my signature line below. If you prefer a copy to read on your computer, try this link: _Refining Precious Metal Wastes_.

You can use AP for gold filled, but you have to be patient, and there are some potential problems. It is not unusual for the process to take several weeks to release the foils from fingers, where the gold layer is much thinner than gold filled. Expect gold filled to take longer. As Geo said, cutting the material into tiny pieces gives the AP more surface area to attack. Also, understand that your AP will become fouled due to the tin that is part of the brass alloy usually found as the base metal of most gold filled, as well as any lead that may be present from solder. You also have the opportunity for gold to be lost as a colloid due to the tin.

"Will this just etch the gold?" AP will attack gold, especially when you start a new batch. HCl just needs an oxidizer to put gold into solution. The H2O2 does that, but even oxygen from the air can serve the purpose if given enough time, so it can "etch" the gold. But since gold is less reactive than the base metals, any gold that dissolves early in the process will precipitate as the base metals saturate the solution and will be found as a fine sediment at the bottom of your bucket.

"What metals will dissolve? I was under the impression that if solution was left long enough, all metals would dissolve." Not every metal will dissolve in every acid. That is a very important principal to understand, as it is a key to some of our processes.

"I am thinking of dropping some nitric acid in the mix?" That would be the worst thing you could do right now. Adding nitric to AP will create aqua regia acid which will definitely dissolve gold as well as most of your base metals. You'll have a huge mess. Let your AP work. You can add a bubbler, or simply stir it a couple of times a day. Be patient.

While your AP is working, read Hoke's book. I also strongly encourage all new members to follow the Guided Tour created by LazerSteve. It will provide an introduction to the forum and numerous valuable links including the General Reactions List. Be sure to follow the link to his web site as he has many outstanding videos, a collection of great reference documents, and he sells a lot of the supplies needed to get started including detailed instructional DVDs. Samuel-a also has a lot of videos, guides and tutorials at his web site Gold-N-Scrap. You'll also find a tremendous amount of information in the two Forum Handbooks compiled by aflacglobal, Forum Handbook Vol 1 and Forum Handbook Vol 2.

You would also be well served by reading EVERYTHING in the Safety section of the forum, especially the Dealing with Waste topic. No amount of precious metal is worth jeopardizing your health or the health of those around you. The first rule is to be safe in everything you do. Before you jump into any of the processes you see discussed here, be sure you understand the potential hazards and do everything you can to minimize the risks.

Welcome to the forum, and good luck,
Dave


----------



## DN1970 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks so much for the replies. Very valuable information for a novice like myself.

My thoughts are then to have patience and let the solution do its work. I'll "stir" the solution twice a day and presume most all the metals to dissolve? At the end of the process I will have foils to wash? I am planning on separating the undissolved metal manually (using heavy rubber gloves and squirt bottle) from gold. Then wash, filter and rinse to unveil gold. This gold will still NOT be pure gold. At this point, I can refine?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 25, 2013)

DN1970 said:


> Thanks so much for the replies. Very valuable information for a novice like myself.
> 
> My thoughts are then to have patience and let the solution do its work. I'll "stir" the solution twice a day and presume most all the metals to dissolve? At the end of the process I will have foils to wash? I am planning on separating the undissolved metal manually (using heavy rubber gloves and squirt bottle) from gold. Then wash, filter and rinse to unveil gold. This gold will still NOT be pure gold. At this point, I can refine?


I don't see the part where you say you'll follow all the links I provided. If you do, you'll find the answers to every one of your questions. We expect you to do your part to learn. Once someone provides links to information, we expect you to take the time to follow them. If you can't understand what you read, we'll be here to help. If you can't take the time to read them, I fear your stay here may be brief. If you don't follow any of the other links, at least take a look at this one: New to the board and want to ask questions? READ THIS FIRST

Dave


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 26, 2013)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Once someone provides links to information, we expect you to take the time to follow them. If you can't understand what you read, we'll be here to help. If you can't take the time to read them, I fear your stay here may be brief. If you don't follow any of the other links, at least take a look at this one: New to the board and want to ask questions? READ THIS FIRST



Excellent response. 

I'm sick to death of these entitlement minded individuals. I'll show no mercy. I'd like to see you guys pick up the ball and notify each and every newbie who comes with questions that they *must* (they don't have an option---they do as they're instructed or they're gone) read and understand that link, as I'll ban them sure as the sun comes up if I think they're avoiding doing so. I'll ask no questions---they'll just be banned. 

If questions are asked that reflect the fact that they are reading, I'd like to see them get our undivided attention, so we live up to our motto.

Harold


----------



## katerwagen (Sep 4, 2014)

Refining gold at home is a very tough work to do. Many people doing it for the first time , find it very difficult. Some people getting tired of the process, turn towards XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX . Nowadays, the work of refining is done by the professionals only.

And your point is?

Do not spam this board. Big mistake!

Harold


----------

